# hearse project



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

Pictures by palerider44magg - Photobucket
here the hearse project pics .....im gettin done with a little help from friends
many thanks to bodybagging for his great ideas and input:voorhees: :zombie: :xbones:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's really fantastic PR. I'd be proud to be dead in it.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I humbly bow to the presence of one willing to take on such a task.
Awsume


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

PR, thats freaking fantastic...Great Job.


----------



## Seamus (Jul 29, 2006)

[email protected], and I was getting impressed with myself for making a not-completely-awful pair of zombie hands. Very well done!


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

very cool


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Looking good Rider! :> I cant wait to see it finished :>


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Its AMAZING the progress that rider has made on this thing, from concept to reality in under a month...........hes a creative genuis!


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Holy smokes, that's unreal!


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

thank you thank you i would bow.....but i may not be able to stand back up...doh......
i have some cool ideas from my new great friends


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Dang rider! Didn't know its only been under a month! Doh..... such vonderful work my friend! :>


----------

